# Is this labor? Maybe I'm just crazy?



## Olliehaven (Jan 25, 2016)

So we have been having a lot of discharge the past few hours, fast breathing, ligs are gone. Staring off into space. Not eating her hay, udder has filled out more..... I really hope this is it!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Olliehaven (Jan 25, 2016)

No babies  today is day 151. I am.not sure if I should be worried or not.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

My doe kidded on 151, she drove me crazy for 6 days. She acted like she was in labor everyday. Just give her some more time. No reason to worry yet. She is cute!


----------



## jaimn (May 16, 2015)

*when to worry?*

So, no worry at 151... what about 158 & 156? :faint: thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Has she tried to push at all?

How long has she not been eating?


----------



## Olliehaven (Jan 25, 2016)

No pushing. She has being going off feed on and off for the past three weeks. It only lasts a day or so.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Get a temp on her in case. If it is normal or a bit sub, her rumen might be off as to why she isn't eating real good. The Vit B complex shot SQ for 3 days, will help with appetite as well. Also give her probiotics with the B complex.

How is her rumen sounds movement, on her left side?

Check her inner lower eyelid coloring.

Is she getting any grain? Stop the grain, if her rumen is off.

She must not be quite there with kidding. Just really uncomfortable. keep watching her though.


----------



## Olliehaven (Jan 25, 2016)

Her temp last night was 101.9. Very good rumin sounds and movement. I will retake her temp when I get home. A goat friend of mine said I should test her ketones. Could that affect her appetite? I will give the vit b and probios tonight.


----------



## Olliehaven (Jan 25, 2016)

Oh and she gets not even half a cup of grain once a day. Dumor pellets and boss. Alfalfa hay twice a day and unlimited grass hay.


----------



## VVFarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Sounds like she's uncomfortable and just waiting for when you least expect it to pop out those kids.
Remember: up to day 155 is still considered normal, even though any goatherd has gone crazy long before that day! 
Good luck. She's absolutely adorable, by the way!


----------



## Olliehaven (Jan 25, 2016)

Oh I'm long past crazy lol thank you she is the first goat we ever bought so she is very special to me.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

My doe that just had triplets went to day 152


----------



## Olliehaven (Jan 25, 2016)

So because I was so worried about her breathing had the vet out. She has a lot of chest congestion. Decided to induce and give antibiotics. She doesn't have a fever but he seemed concerned about pneumonia.


----------



## VVFarm (Dec 14, 2015)

You'll have those babies soon! :dance:
You sound like a good goat mom.
If you have any eucalyptus essential oil you can put 1-2 drops on her poll. It does wonders for clearing up mild congestion. If not, no worry; the vet's treatment will work. 
Looking forward to baby pictures!


----------



## Olliehaven (Jan 25, 2016)

Thanks! I just want everyone healthy, mama and babies. The vet said it can take any from 12 to 36 hours.... lol not helpful in the least, I am so impatient and nervous. But I have the monitor and was just out to check on her. She is currently laying down resting. My fiancé will be home in three hours from work so he will check on her then unless I hear something on the monitor. Thankyou to everyone who has replied to my post! I will get baby pictures up as soon as they are here!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding. Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

any updates


----------



## Olliehaven (Jan 25, 2016)

No, she is still the same. I am at work so I am having to go off what my fiancé texts me. We will see what she looks like when I get home in two hours.


----------



## Olliehaven (Jan 25, 2016)

We have babies! They are finally here!


----------



## Olliehaven (Jan 25, 2016)

Little boy
http://cdn.imageserver.c-m-g.us/thegoatspot_net/220/184159/27107-1457650306.jpg
Little girl
http://cdn.imageserver.c-m-g.us/thegoatspot_net/220/184159/27107-1457650346.jpg[/IMG 
Mama is going great.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Awwww! Congratulations!


----------



## AmyJoe (Jun 10, 2015)

omg! they are sooo cute. so glad its over for her and you guys. congrats


----------



## Olliehaven (Jan 25, 2016)

Thanks! They are so sweet.


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

Yay!!! Babies!! are they both doelings?


----------



## Olliehaven (Jan 25, 2016)

Buck and a doeling. I see the pictures didn't upload. I will try again in a little while.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable, congrats.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

yay so cute :lovey: congrats


----------



## Olliehaven (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Olliehaven (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Olliehaven (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Olliehaven (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute.


----------



## Olliehaven (Jan 25, 2016)

Thanks. We had another baby born tonight. Pearl had a single buckling. Big boy! I was blessed to be present for the birth. She did not really show any signs of labor at all so when I went to check on her right before chores she laid down and started to push. It was amazing. Mama didn't need any help.


----------



## VVFarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Oh, they're so cute it's ridiculous!!!! I want to squeeze them.


----------

